# Specialized edition allez sprint x1



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Picked her up last night and still need to transfer some parts over and get it setup for my size. I just took some quick pics due to the excitement since it was so hard to find any info on them in the flesh. Size is 52 and can't wait to ride it!


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

Jealous! Looks awesome!


----------



## dton13 (Jul 15, 2013)

That looks sweet. Looking forward to ride reports. What bike are you coming from? 

I notice that this has the S works venge seatpost...I wonder if thats a special edition thing or all the sprints have them


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

dton13 said:


> That looks sweet. Looking forward to ride reports. What bike are you coming from?
> 
> I notice that this has the S works venge seatpost...I wonder if thats a special edition thing or all the sprints have them


Thanks, will do on the ride report. I'm coming off from last year's Allez Expert that i Di2'd. I'm pretty sure the Sworks seatpost is a special edition only thing and most likely the other sprints will come with the Venge Pro level carbon post but i could be wrong. Maybe someone else will chime in that has one of those models on hand to check.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! super jealous.... That's a sick looking bike. As someone that has plenty of seat time on a 2015 Allez DSW Comp, I'm anxious to hear your reactions. I'm glad to see that they did end up doing the bottom bracket in red... the marketing bikes had that, but if you look at the model on the website, it shows a polished bottom bracket.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

nis240sxt said:


>


Looks very nice! Thanks for sharing the pictures. The 1x definitely looks great, but I'm probably going to still try and hold out for the 2x. 

If you have a chance to weigh it, I would be curious to know what it comes in at.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

That thing is awesome! I was going to try to snag one... but by the time i realized they were available.. it was too late :/

So I'll have to just be jealous...


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> Thanks, will do on the ride report. I'm coming off from last year's Allez Expert that i Di2'd. I'm pretty sure the Sworks seatpost is a special edition only thing and most likely the other sprints will come with the Venge Pro level carbon post but i could be wrong. Maybe someone else will chime in that has one of those models on hand to check.


I remember you posting that bike. If you don't mind sharing... where did you sell it? I've been looking for a good place to sell mine... other than ebay, who takes WAY too big of a cut...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

tyrich88 said:


> I remember you posting that bike. If you don't mind sharing... where did you sell it? I've been looking for a good place to sell mine... other than ebay, who takes WAY too big of a cut...


Online bike swap group on Facebook seems to be pretty good... i sold a bunch of jerseys there and there seems to be people asking for DSW Allez frames all the time.


----------



## gus300 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks SICK!!!! im looking to get one too, how much does it weight?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

tyrich88 said:


> I remember you posting that bike. If you don't mind sharing... where did you sell it? I've been looking for a good place to sell mine... other than ebay, who takes WAY too big of a cut...


I actually haven't sold it yet and in the process of getting it cleaned up for pictures, wish me luck. It's been a tough year for bike/parts sale.

Regarding weight, it came in at 16lbs without pedals but for some reason feels much lighter than that. Here's her current state, no ride yet though


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

nis240sxt said:


> Picked her up last night and still need to transfer some parts over and get it setup for my size. I just took some quick pics due to the excitement since it was so hard to find any info on them in the flesh. Size is 52 and can't wait to ride it!



Looks good! I rode my silver/black version today for a quickie; shifting is excellent - pics posted on the 'Bike Pic Thread.'


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

ifp1127 said:


> Looks good! I rode my silver/black version today for a quickie; shifting is excellent - pics posted on the 'Bike Pic Thread.'


final update: As of today I can say I'm 95% certain I'd have no need for a 'standard' 2X build - I've done my normal loops, rollers, hills and flats without the need for the 28 and 'bailout' 34 tooth cog, using the 50-tooth Q-Ring up front, and had a 'PR' on one hill segment. It's a damn good bike :thumbsup: Take Care All. I may sell my S3 and get another color combo using a 48-tooth upfront


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ifp1127 said:


> final update: As of today I can say I'm 95% certain I'd have no need for a 'standard' 2X build - I've done my normal loops, rollers, hills and flats without the need for the 28 and 'bailout' 34 tooth cog, using the 50-tooth Q-Ring up front, and had a 'PR' on one hill segment. It's a damn good bike :thumbsup: Take Care All. I may sell my S3 and get another color combo using a 48-tooth upfront


Good to hear that you like it so much. I can't wait to get my grubby little paws on my X2. I stopped by the shop today to kill some time and check on the order and they were all raving about the one the unboxed and sold recently. Mine is supposed to be here Tuesday, so hopefully I will be able to share my own opinions soon.


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

ifp1127 said:


> final update: As of today I can say I'm 95% certain I'd have no need for a 'standard' 2X build - I've done my normal loops, rollers, hills and flats without the need for the 28 and 'bailout' 34 tooth cog, using the 50-tooth Q-Ring up front, and had a 'PR' on one hill segment. It's a damn good bike :thumbsup: Take Care All. I may sell my S3 and get another color combo using a 48-tooth upfront


What year is your S3? I'd be very interested in your perspective between the 2.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Good to hear that you like it so much. I can't wait to get my grubby little paws on my X2. I stopped by the shop today to kill some time and check on the order and they were all raving about the one the unboxed and sold recently. Mine is supposed to be here Tuesday, so hopefully I will be able to share my own opinions soon.


Did you see Justin Stanley wrecked his gold/red x2 in a race this weekend?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

ifp1127 said:


> final update: As of today I can say I'm 95% certain I'd have no need for a 'standard' 2X build - I've done my normal loops, rollers, hills and flats without the need for the 28 and 'bailout' 34 tooth cog, using the 50-tooth Q-Ring up front, and had a 'PR' on one hill segment. It's a damn good bike :thumbsup: Take Care All. I may sell my S3 and get another color combo using a 48-tooth upfront


Yes, after riding it more and more, there seems to be something about this bike that makes it a winner. I have a 52T Q-ring that needs to be installed that will make it only better. Honestly, best damn bike i've swung a leg over and it happens to be aluminum, imagine that.


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

nis240sxt said:


> Yes, after riding it more and more, there seems to be something about this bike that makes it a winner. I have a 52T Q-ring that needs to be installed that will make it only better. Honestly, best damn bike i've swung a leg over and it happens to be aluminum, imagine that.


I'm doing better than on my 'dialed in' S3 - and I still need to get fitted on the Allez. Took a KOM today, second on another segment, and 5th on another.


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

ifp1127 said:


> I'm doing better than on my 'dialed in' S3 - and I still need to get fitted on the Allez. Took a KOM today, second on another segment, and 5th on another.


Wow! I am super tempted to sell my 2015 DSW and get one of the 1x.... 
Out of curiosity, what year is your S3? One of the older ones or 2014+?


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

It's really awesome to hear how good these bikes are. I'm going to personally wait for a 2X as i like taking trips to the mountains when I can. But for my terrain i think a 1x would be more than adequate. Maybe i'll give in... who knows haha


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Did you see Justin Stanley wrecked his gold/red x2 in a race this weekend?


I saw that dude. I feel bad for him, it looks like he snapped his clavicle/shoulder as well.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

tyrich88 said:


> It's really awesome to hear how good these bikes are. I'm going to personally wait for a 2X as i like taking trips to the mountains when I can. But for my terrain i think a 1x would be more than adequate. Maybe i'll give in... who knows haha


I thought the 2x were already up on specialized's website at least up until this new update where they seem to have disappeared again. I don't think the wait would be too much longer at this point.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

taodemon said:


> I thought the 2x were already up on specialized's website at least up until this new update where they seem to have disappeared again. I don't think the wait would be too much longer at this point.


I just picked my X2 frameset up during lunch, so they are definitely still selling them regardless of what is on the website. My understanding is that there is a limited supply of these in the pipeline right now, so put your order in soon if you want one.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> I thought the 2x were already up on specialized's website at least up until this new update where they seem to have disappeared again. I don't think the wait would be too much longer at this point.


This came up on the weight weenies... I'm not sure if they simply disappeared because the new website update had a slightly older product directory and it needs to be fixed... or if they purposely pulled them down because they're all spoken for. It is my understanding that the 2X had been pushed back to officially be a 2017 model (meaning official launch in late summer 2016) and that these early models were limited edition. 

I've noticed that sometimes Specialized leaves limited edition stuff up, even though it is sold out (i.e. the Kwiato WC frame) and sometimes they take them down (white SWorks shoes).


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

faroodi said:


> Wow! I am super tempted to sell my 2015 DSW and get one of the 1x....
> Out of curiosity, what year is your S3? One of the older ones or 2014+?


2014, red/white/gray, Di2, WiFli.


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

ifp1127 said:


> 2014, red/white/gray, Di2, WiFli.


Nice! Been interested in these as well. Would appreciate your increased insight on the 2 bikes as you continue to ride them.


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

tyrich88 said:


> It's really awesome to hear how good these bikes are. I'm going to personally wait for a 2X as i like taking trips to the mountains when I can. But for my terrain i think a 1x would be more than adequate. Maybe i'll give in... who knows haha


 Go for a 48 tooth 34-rear (maybe?) on a 1x. I let a friend ride around the parking lot, clicking gears up and down - all I saw was a big smile on his face.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Buddy's freshly built X1 frameset and di2'd. Frame is di2 ready with channels in BB shell, only thing needed was simple drill thru of chainstay which there already happens to be a hole there to guide bit thru. So far he's loving it!


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sure! -Took another KOM today, windy as hell too  Fit is dialed in as of Saturday afternoon. I realized that I spend more time 'thinking' about gear combo/shifting pattern on my Cervelo Di2 (yesterday), as opposed to the KISS method with the Allez (quick lunch loop) today.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

nis240sxt said:


> Buddy's freshly built X1 frameset and di2'd. Frame is di2 ready with channels in BB shell, only thing needed was simple drill thru of chainstay which there already happens to be a hole there to guide bit thru. So far he's loving it!


Sharp build. Your buddy did a great job with the build. :thumbsup:


Any idea what gearing he is running on it?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

ifp1127 said:


> Sure! -Took another KOM today, windy as hell too  Fit is dialed in as of Saturday afternoon. I realized that I spend more time 'thinking' about gear combo/shifting pattern on my Cervelo Di2 (yesterday), as opposed to the KISS method with the Allez (quick lunch loop) today.


Are you running a 48 chainring with a 11x32 cassette?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

nis240sxt said:


> Buddy's freshly built X1 frameset and di2'd. Frame is di2 ready with channels in BB shell, only thing needed was simple drill thru of chainstay which there already happens to be a hole there to guide bit thru. So far he's loving it!


Nice, what wheels are those?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

I think they are Planet-X, not 100% though.


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

tranzformer said:


> Are you running a 48 chainring with a 11x32 cassette?


No -I have a 50 x 11-32 bit I should have gotten a 48...only need an extra 3-rpm to be same as a 50-tooth.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the same bike and was looking at getting an 11-32 as well. Did you need to replace the chain or adjust the rear derailleur when swapping the stock 11-28 cassette?


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

mmbuckwa said:


> I have the same bike and was looking at getting an 11-32 as well. Did you need to replace the chain or adjust the rear derailleur when swapping the stock 11-28 cassette?


 I ordered the frame and had my LBS (Freshbikes Bethesda, Maryland) build it out with the 11-32 and applicable X-Synch chain w/Rotor Q-Ring. MasterMechanic said I could even have an 11-34, but the '32' is more than enough. He's a natural Miracle worker like Scotty on the Enterprise


----------



## bj.bonnette (Jul 16, 2011)

nis240sxt said:


> Buddy's freshly built X1 frameset and di2'd. Frame is di2 ready with channels in BB shell, only thing needed was simple drill thru of chainstay which there already happens to be a hole there to guide bit thru. So far he's loving it!


Please please post pics of where he drilled, I want a 2x frame and want to put di2 on it but would like to know where he drilled.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

Posted at WW too, but here is my .02c. 

Only have 100 miles on my sprint x1 built, but really happy with it and is an upgrade. 

I'm mostly a CX and endurance SS MTB guy, but decided to get back into road racing this spring and summer as training for the fall. I've owned a couple of venges and tarmacs, but had been road bike-less for over a year, last road bike was a SL4 pro. 

In Feb I got a smoking deal a 49cm Allez Comp Race DSW (even though the sprint was on my radar), and pulled the 105 off for a 1x Force/Rival build w/ a quarq, sworks crank and seatpost from other builds. That bike weighed 7.42kg (16.35lbs) ready to ride w/ speedplays, cage, and garmin mount. Really liked that bike as it handles like a harsher sl4, but w/26s who cares...however, the comp never felt planted out of the saddle. I'm only 135 soaking wet, but can put out a decent amount of torque on punchy climbs. 

Happy with my results in the first race this season so I treated myself to the clear ano sprint frameset. I yanked all the parts off of the comp and installed on the sprint. It weighs exactly the same as the comp (literally) ready to ride. Immediately you can tell how much stiffer the bb is than the comp. In an all out fatigued sprint or grind up a steep hill the bike feels much more planted and lively. In addition, there seems to be less windup in fast tight corners with more predictability. The minor differences in geo are also apparent, not good bad or otherwise, just different. Bike seems to have more trail, but the official numbers don't reflect that, could be the higher BB? I get why the HT is much shorter, but I'm not flexible enough to take advantage, what was a reasonable spacer stack on the comp is borderline high on the sprint. We ride plenty of oil/chip roads, and the sprint is no harsher than the comp was. Butt dyno says there may be some aero benefit, but the numbers will speak for themselves as soon as I can get a proper test. Have enough data with the comp to play with. All in all happy with the bike.

Have an aerofly sitting in a box ready to install. I hated my last zipp aero bars, but we'll see how these work. I'll post pics once I get the new bars on and the steerer cut down lower.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Great feedback! Thanks! I'm going to be on the lookout for one of these sprint frames after the 2017 models come out


----------



## ifp1127 (Feb 5, 2016)

tyrich88 said:


> Great feedback! Thanks! I'm going to be on the lookout for one of these sprint frames after the 2017 models come out


2017? When? Any pics anywhere on Earth?


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

tyrich88 said:


> Great feedback! Thanks! I'm going to be on the lookout for one of these sprint frames after the 2017 models come out


Haha that's my plan as well


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

ifp1127 said:


> 2017? When? Any pics anywhere on Earth?


I haven't seen any yet, but I assume the spy shots and things will begin trickling in any time now.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

Update: Installed etap (which is fantastic BTW) on my wifes bike so I stole her force 22 shifters and brakes as I had been running Force 10sp and the axis stoppers. Installed the aerofly in the process. One recovery ride on it and some more bar/shifter/stem adjustments are needed to find the fit. Only thing about the bars so far is I wish I could move the shifters up the bar a bit more, but can due to the holes for the shifter housing. They are very flat, but I'm accustom to them being angled a little more 'cx'. PM/sworks crank is on the cx rig right now for some local gravel grinders. But as it sits in the picture, its at 16lbs even (will be slightly less when I remove the front shift lever LOL).


----------

